# Hamilton Greyhound Wagon Worth



## Knez68cougar (Oct 24, 2021)

Do we have any authorities on Hamilton Greyhound Wagons?   I have an early 60s version complete with side boards and Hubcaps.  I am trying to figure its worth.  I would call it very good to excellent condition.  No rust.  The two rear wheels are non-original.  Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 24, 2021)

By no means am I an authority but don't see a lot of collector interest in these fairly modern wagons. I'd say if you could get $50 that would be good. @cr250mark @Oldbikes @ridingtoy what you guys think? V/r Shawn


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 25, 2021)

Wagon is in great shape 
Pretty common thus would be collected to use or display something you have 
$50-60 is accurate value like Shawn mentioned 

mark


----------



## Knez68cougar (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks guys.  Perhaps there is some demand out there.   I have had an offer of nearly 3x that amount!  In any event, I am just researching at this point... not yet offering for sale, but considering. Thanks again, Jim


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 25, 2021)

Knez68cougar said:


> Thanks guys.  Perhaps there is some demand out there.   I have had an offer of nearly 3x that amount!  In any event, I am just researching at this point... not yet offering for sale, but considering. Thanks again, Jim



Someone offered me close to $150 that thing would be gone!


----------



## Knez68cougar (Oct 25, 2021)

I hear you!  I have learned to not get too excited until I actually see the money anyway. Lol.


----------



## vincev (Oct 25, 2021)

I dont see a big demand for a newer wagon with incorrect wheels. I bought this one at a bike show for $40................


----------



## Boris (Oct 25, 2021)

vincev said:


> I dont see a big demand for a newer wagon with incorrect wheels. I bought this one at a bike show for $40................
> 
> 
> View attachment 1502056



Can I have a ride?


----------



## vincev (Oct 25, 2021)

I will tow you with a bike.


----------



## gkeep (Oct 27, 2021)

vincev said:


> I will tow you with a bike.



And he needs to be inside a box with no eye holes to peak out of, can’t see the curb coming that way.🤪


----------



## Oldbikes (Oct 27, 2021)

Nice condition 60's era wagon. I concur with all of the above! Like Shawn said if you've been offered GOOD money for it, I'd take it and run!


----------



## Knez68cougar (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks to all.  Appreciate the time you took to opine.  I better go find the guy with the easy money.


----------



## Knez68cougar (Oct 28, 2021)

Thanks everyone.  The information shared is very helpful.  If you ever need help with Lionel trains, I might be able to pay back the favor.  We have been having some terrific weather near Atlanta.  I rode my Schwinn Panther last weekend.  I'm 61 years old... it really brought back some great memories.  Stay well...


----------

